

The Third Wave of Photo Sharing - kylebragger
https://fraying.exposure.co/the-third-wave-of-photo-sharing

======
rbenembarek
Hi Kyle! great post on the third wave of photosharing and brilliant work on
Exposure. @picmile we are also working on creating beautiful story telling
with photos. Picmile is app-centric and focuses on merging graphic design and
photo sharing. The app enables users to transform photo stories into full
magazine layouts in just one tap. a type of instagram for magazines.
www.picmile.com.

